# Annual Winter Rye over Bermuda - Houston Texas



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

Excited to start Annual Rye project in the back yard.





Will use this thread to keep up to date.

Looking at the 10-day the weather is looking pretty good. I'm a bit worried about the rain coming on Monday, but will take a look again tomorrow morning before seeding. 


Took the grass down yesterday with the rotary as the reel mower is still under repair. Got it down to about 1.25". I've got one more setting on the rotary I may go down to, but don't want to generate too many scalp marks... open to input.


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

Baby grass!


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

Day 10:

Before Cut:


After Cut:


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

Day 17 with new Jacobson 526a:


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Interested to hear at the end of the season if you really want the Bermuda to come back. I didn't...

Looking good!


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

Here are a couple quick update pictures:


----------

